# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  برنامج اعطال x5

## GSM-AYA

تفضلوا رابط تحميل . برنامج اعطال x5
. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## magic75

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## tamer fathy

مشكور خوى

----------

